# "Somebody" ordered a new lathe



## David Hill (Feb 8, 2015)

That would be me .
In another forum one of my friends had posted a link to a couple of lathes that he'd been "reviewing"--actually I think _drooling_ on his keyboard is more likely.
What'd I do?? I clicked on a link and became a victim of machine _*lust.*  _There's no medication for that condition so I figured that I would just go ahead and order it (SWMBO only gave me a small eyeroll but still not sure what my final "price" will be with her). Decided to go with the introductory price on the lathe ( close your eyes---- now-----$1700 delivered).
So now I'm waiting till later April to take delivery on a Grizzly 0766.
It's as big a machine as I think I want with variable speed and lots of power. I've already sold the lathe that it's replacing--CL was really fast this time.
Apologies in advance if I spread this condition....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2015)

I hope the price with her isn't too high! Congrats on the new Big Boy Toy! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 8, 2015)

Seems like @BassBlaster has started an outbreak that's spreading faster than measles among antivaxxers 

Hope you don't suffer withdrawal symptoms between selling your ex-lathe and the new one arriving

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats David. You will just have to focus on snagging those trophy turning blanks between now and April so that your ready when it arrives

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 9, 2015)

Did you hear that sucking sound, ah yes, there it is, that vortex! 
I've been following along on some discussions about that lathe also...and the pic and specs in the catalog looks like a helluva deal for so little cash. I mean c'mon, get two and leave your fav chuck on one...life's too short to change chucks often!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 9, 2015)

I too have been eyeing that lathe. It's about everything I'd want and need. Let us know how it does !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats! Looks like it'll do just about anything I'd ever want a lathe to do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats! I wasnt aware of that model, looks great, very tempting in fact, it pretty much has all the specs I want, at least in power and swing, that is a heck of a price, how long does that introductory price deal last?


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats on the new lathe purchase! I've never seen that model before. Interesting that it is cheaper than their 18" swing model. 

Funny thing about lathes...no matter how heavy they are, big blanks get 'em rockin'! I'd be interested to see how this one performs. Not saying it won't do well. I'm just interested to see. I mean, that is about 1/2 the price of a PM3520, and well under a Jet 1642. I have a feeling it isn't as stout as the PM, but looks fairly equal to the Jet...but with bigger 'numbers'. Keep us updated!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 10, 2015)

@barry richardson --I'm not sure on the timing of the price. I imagine one could call and ask.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> Congrats on the new lathe purchase! I've never seen that model before. Interesting that it is cheaper than their 18" swing model.
> 
> Funny thing about lathes...no matter how heavy they are, big blanks get 'em rockin'! I'd be interested to see how this one performs. Not saying it won't do well. I'm just interested to see. I mean, that is about 1/2 the price of a PM3520, and well under a Jet 1642. I have a feeling it isn't as stout as the PM, but looks fairly equal to the Jet...but with bigger 'numbers'. Keep us updated!


I would pull the trigger on one if I was confident the headstock, bearings, and tailstock could stand up to that swing and power, lots of added weight would keep her from rocking...


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 11, 2015)

I've had the go698 since it first came out, and I've put it through he!!. As far as the headstock, bearing, and tailstock. I havn't had a problem with them at all. My biggest gripe has been the fit and finish on this. Also it don't have a 1" hole in the banjo, but I've been told by a number of folks you can drill this out to fit after market tool rests. This was the predecessor to the go733, 18 inch lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey all, havnt been around for a minute. You know how life goes! Lol Anyhow, glad I could get something started here at WB without even being logged on!!

Im soooo excited to get my new lathe!!

Someone asked about the price. Grizzly typically runs introductory pricing for a full year on a new model tool. After all, the price is printed in their catalog and its only released every Jan.

Also for those concerned that this lathe isnt up to the same standards as Jet or PM, the motor and invertor are made by Delta Electronics just like Jet and PM. Also this lath is manufactured by Burt Group. Im not too familiar with this company but Ive learned a little since I started researching this new lathe and Im fairly positive that's the same company that makes the Jet and PM's. Also if anyone is familiar with the Grizzly G0733, its a very well regarded lath. This is basically a 733 with a bigger motor and invertor and a larger swing. There are a few other minor differences like the addition of a handwheel and a wider stance and heavier castings but its basically the same machine. A bigger brother I guess you could say. Ive been researching lathes for several months now trying to decide what I wanted to spend my money on. To me, this is a no brainer!! Only real issue is this lathe isn't expected to ship until July.

For anyone on the fence, having dealt with Grizzly CS in the passed, I can tell you they are top notch. One of the best if not the best in the tool business!

Heres a video comparing the Jet and the 733. I would assume once the 766 hits the streets, the same video could be made compared against a PM3520B


----------



## David Hill (Feb 20, 2015)

@BassBlaster --was wondering when you'd see this.
I suppose July is the ETA now---last I'd heard was mid/late April. Oh well, will give me more time for procrastinating to drop a 220 line, and to cut branches for the delivery truck passage.
A PM 3520 had shown up on CL last week--but I let it go, didn't even call.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, I read July on another site so I called Grizzly and they confirmed the latest info they have says July 17th. Its a bummer that the date keeps getting pushed back but it will be worth the wait in the end!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the video, I'm thinking of ordering one, and get in on the good price, I would have till they ship to back out if I change my mind. The lame spindle lock and switch are things that I know will annoy me though, hmmmm....still thinking....


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah Grizzly dosnt bill you untill they ship. Kinda wish they did. I have a seperate account I use for online purchases only that always sits at a zero balance untill I need to place an order. Now there is money sitting in there waiting for Grizzly to ship. Last week, that account got hacked and someone spent $900 of my money in a Canadian store that specializes in toys of the adult nature. Who spends 900 bucks on that kind of stuff!?! Are you kidding me!?! That was fun explaining to the bank. lol.

The 766 does use the same spindle lock, that didn't change. I dont care for the spindle lock pin either but I dont currently have spindle lock option at all so Im sure Ill get used to it like everything else. As for the switch, all the guys that have the 733 that I have spoke with say they never stop the lathe the way he does in the video so its a non issue. He shuts the whole system down where other guys tell me they use the R-Stop-F switch. They only use the red kill switch to shut it all down when they are finished turning. Based on what I can see, that's the way it was intended to be used otherwise the selector switch would be forward and reverse without a stop position. Maybe not. I dont see it being an issue for me though.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 20, 2015)

The switch is not an issue for me either if it is how you explained. The spindle lock though, that's a biggie to me, I use the Jet 1642 now and the similar spindle lock is annoying. I use it a lot for taking off jaws and faceplates, and it is handy to have when carving (a lathe makes a great holder) and I cant think of an easy way to gerryrig a better spindle lock on it either... I'm sure there is a way though...


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 20, 2015)

I think the price tag is the big seller on these Grizzlys. Those little fit and finish things would drive me nuts. Granted, my homemade lathe has some (okay, more than few) quirks. But it is one of a kind, and some things were done on the fly. I just don't get why a production made lathe like these Grizzlys couldn't have been thought out better. It isn't like these fixes would have driven the price up much if any...a hand wheel $25, real spindle lock $$50, shorter bolts for tailstock and banjo $0. And that process to turn the lathe back on after hitting the EStop...UGH! 

With all that said, for what they are asking for the lathe, as long as the lathe doesn't break down (I'm assuming it/they won't), it is hard to beat it/them for the price and the capacity of what you are getting. 

I'd like to see a side by side comparison of the 0766 (if that is the correct number) and the PM3520. I'm guessing the PM is much more of a lathe...but at twice the price? Not so sure...


----------



## David Hill (Mar 19, 2015)

Well.... got their postcard that basically said "_damfino_" when on the receiving/shipping---kind of awkward since the front of the card said "30 day notice".
My perusing CL may cost a sale--found a Laguna 18 in with low hours, less than 2 yrs old, owner is a cabinet pro that needs room in his shop, price attractive.....---Wait!-- starting to sound too good to be true. Will be going Saturday to look/get, it's only an hour'ish away from me. Either way, I'll have a new to me lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 20, 2015)

Laguna's nothing to shake a stick at!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 20, 2015)

@barry richardson I made a 20 second mod to my 1642 to hold the spindle lock.
I sold the lathe but let me see if I can find a picture of it.
It is super simple. It was one of them "duh" light bulb moments when I figured it out.
All I did was push the button in. Then in the guard drilled a ⅛" hole on both sides where it just barely cleared the button. Then I just slid a ⅛" Allen key through across the button when I wanted to hold it locked / button down.
That way you have both hands free.
Let me dig for a picture.

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 20, 2015)

That'll work, David...just don't turn the lathe ON when it is like that. You'll hear some screeeeeeeeeching. I'm guessing that's why they don't make it lock down. Idiot proofing...that's what the world has come to. But I like your solution!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Dave I got it. Mike,The Delta 1642 I Use has A spring loaded pin that drops into the nearest indexing hole to lock. I've turned in on many a time with the spindle locked. You realize if right away, shut down and unlock, no ill effects from it as far as I can tell...


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, I get that it probably won't hurt the lathe (long term). But either the motor is going to spin (but the belt won't...scrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeech), or the motor will WANT to turn, but can't...the former is the more likely. And, oh yeah, I've done it a fair number of times, too.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 21, 2015)

Ya it happen a couple times. But with the panic button power is killed fast so no harm.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 17, 2015)

@David Hill now you've had this for awhile how you like it?


----------



## David Hill (Dec 17, 2015)

@gman2431 
The lathe is GREAT!
Has done everything I've wanted to do.
Laguna gets a big thumbs up!!


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 18, 2015)

David Hill said:


> @gman2431
> The lathe is GREAT!
> Has done everything I've wanted to do.
> Laguna gets a big thumbs up!!



Oh I thought you got the grizzly?


----------



## David Hill (Dec 18, 2015)

@gman2431 
Nope--had ordered it initially but then the controversy with shipping/arrival times started, then in the interim I found a CL ad for a very nearly new Laguna lathe that was right up my alley---so I got it instead. Is probably veeeery similar to the Grizzly & 18 inches is plenty big enuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

